
Microsoft 365 apps say farewell to Internet Explorer 11 - lunchbreak
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/microsoft-365-apps-say-farewell-to-internet-explorer-11-and/ba-p/1591666
======
gervwyk
Finally! Suppose it will take years to fade out of service. Was really
surprised when I found this article [1] that states that 43% of Salesforce
traffic is still on IE11 as of Sept 2019! Yikes. Suppose we’ll forever live
with polyfills and babe plugins.. However, the workaround solution to the
problem has really come a long way in the last 7 years in my opinion.

